# Thank goodness for barking dogs!



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Last nite the door bell rang, Hooch went into his barking, it was a young lady and some guy with like a trench coat on! I cracked the door and asked if I could help them, Hooch is still bumping against me from behind. She said "oh I know you have a dog, I'm scared"' but then said they were cleaning carpet for free and if I had any dirty carpet! I said no and shut the door! My neighbor let them in and they were over there over 2hours! I googled free carpet cleaning and it had to be that vaccum cleaner company that goes door to door, takes up your whole evening to pressure you into buying a vaccum! So thanks Hooch for puttin up the fuss!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I never get those kind of visitors...this is what they would see at my door..


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Way to go, Hooch!!!!!!!Same way at my house, but they get greeted at the gate, they don't even make it to the door-


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I never get those kind of visitors...this is what they would see at my door..


I love this greeting! Bet you don't get many sales people.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

llombardo said:


> I never get those kind of visitors...this is what they would see at my door..


 And they could see right off that you have NO NEED for a vacuum!!!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ha! This is why I had such a hard time with quieting Titan when the doorbell rang.. I WANT him to let that person know he's there.. we just never got to the quiet stage, lol. By the time I get to the door.. the person has usually backed off to the end of my driveway.. waiting for me to come outside.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

readaboutdogs said:


> Last nite the door bell rang, Hooch went into his barking, it was a young lady and some guy with like a trench coat on! I cracked the door and asked if I could help them, Hooch is still bumping against me from behind. She said "oh I know you have a dog, I'm scared"' but then said they were cleaning carpet for free and if I had any dirty carpet! I said no and shut the door! My neighbor let them in and they were over there over 2hours! I googled free carpet cleaning and it had to be that vaccum cleaner company that goes door to door, takes up your whole evening to pressure you into buying a vaccum! So thanks Hooch for puttin up the fuss!


You are lucky they were real solicitors. I would not have opened the door. Hard core criminals will kill the dog first. Maybe paranoid but still.....


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> You are lucky they were real solicitors. I would not have opened the door. Hard core criminals will kill the dog first. Maybe paranoid but still.....


I think this to, then I think that they better be able to reload at my house because one clip might not be enough for all of us.


----------



## rumhelka (Aug 31, 2011)

I love this conversation... so funny! You guys have great sense of humor!


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

I let Zeus "answer" the doorbell or door knocker in his own very territorial way. Then while the action is still hot I look either down on the visitor from upstairs where my office is or through the keyhole viewer in the door, all the while encouraging Zeus to keep up the racket.

If it's someone I know and want to speak with I'll crate Zeus with a single word command, "Kennel" and open the door.

If not, I just let Zeus' greeting continue until Zeus sees the visitor depart. Then Zeus gets lots of praise and a treat.

LF


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine are pretty quiet until the door is either opened or they hear the attempt. If anyone looks through the window, they will see both GSD's staring contently at the door waiting for the next move. My biggest barker is my oldest golden, he barks when I come home.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nobody makes it to our front door. You have to enter the gate into our yard to get to the door and the beware of dog sign is right there at the gate. Plus it wouldn't matter too much, I don't answer the door at all when I'm home alone unless it's someone I'm expecting. Matter of fact my husband can confirm that. He came home early one day and I had the screen door locked. I didn't hear him calling my name, just heard the door rattling and someone knocking on the window. I stayed in the bedroom and acted like no one was home until I realized it was him. Oops  lol


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

llombardo said:


> I never get those kind of visitors...this is what they would see at my door..


AHHHHH!!! I didn't know you had fish! AAHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

My Charger usually goes ballistic till I tell him to be quiet. I had one guy come to my front door when I was selling some tires, and he tried turning the knob. He ended up running back to his vehicle.
He pretty much scares anyone coming to our door away.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> You are lucky they were real solicitors. I would not have opened the door. Hard core criminals will kill the dog first. Maybe paranoid but still.....


This is why I always look through the back gate before I answer the front door. I can see who is out there and they can't see me behind the wood gate. If it isn't anyone I know but they look legit I just take Raina to the door with me. Most people back out the side gate right away as it is right next to the front door, then speak to me over the gate. Raina won't bark at them as long as my hand is on her collar or back, but all I have to do is move my hand and she knows its on so she starts with a low growl from the chest and then starts barking. I only had to do that one time with some really pushy sales people but they sure backed out fast. I would love to see the visitor reaction at llombardo's house!


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

Strange. The only time I don't answer my door is for Halloween. I usually go out to the movies with a couple friends to avoid the barrage of trick or treaters, but where I live now, I no longer have to deal with that. Small rural towns have their advantages.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Haha! Got to try this myself today. Got home a little early and heard Ranger growl, looked out of the window and here comes a salesman. I let all three bark away and he decided to leave the Ad on my gate instead of my door. This is the Ad for a security system. Rufus may take the day off, but Tuke, Zoey, and Ranger work 24/7.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

If I happen to hear someone rapping on the screen door because they actually noticed the piece of tape over the broken doorbell, I'll answer it from the side door. Right inside my 6ft gate and both dogs always come out with me - right over to the fence.

Friends call. Sometimes salesmen see the car and dare to bang on the window. Don't bang on Otto's window. Most of the time they move on. I haven't been godbothered in years - I think there's a blacklist for them anyway.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL! Well a whole chorus of barking dogs didn't deter the JWs yesterday. 

I had just put on a pot of water to make rice for the girls' lunch. We were going to have some Cream of Chicken soup over rice, with some extra chicken in it. Well, the bitches with pups inside were putting up a fuss. The others gave it up after I started talking with them. Babs was useless, she wouldn't get off her armchair in the study, LOL! 

So I was outside talking to these people, and my smoke alarm goes off. I went in and stopped shut off the rice pot, as the burner was smoking, but that didn't stop them. They remained. And we got into it again. 

I had the girls come out and run around in the yard while the smoke dissipated. I think they were there for over an hour. Back in the days, the Mormons came, and after traversing my muddy front yard (before I put the driveway and sidewalk in) they got to the door to meet Frodo and Arwen, and they were just as happy to leave us be.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Apr 26, 2010)

Hmm, I accidently answered the door for the JWs while holding a 5ft Burmese python. They left and never came back. Hmm, wonder why?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

We had a guy come to the hous about 2 weeks ago selling floor cleaner. He apparently felt he needed to ignore the no soliciting sign on the door and must not have seen the GSD flag or welcome sign either. 

He did see Havoc (Kayos and Mayem were in the backyard). He grabbed his stuff and ran. Havoc only barked once. Guess that is all that was needed.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

We lived in a small town mostly Mormans. When we first moved there, of course they felt the need to send their young missionaries, we usually just met them at the door and said "not interested". One time some friends brought a couple of missionaries over that were living with them. We were being polite, the dog was outside, but I had a parrot with a not so nice vocabulary at times. You guessed it, he started talking , very loudly, and it was not nice. They left very quickly and didn't come back. Never had a problem after that. Guess the word spread in the town about my nasty mouthed bird.


----------

